# One Year Ago and One Week To Go!!!!! **TOMORROW**



## Pops

I can't believe we got engaged a year ago today!! :cloud9: I remember the day as clearly as if it was yesterday.....such a surprise!!! :cloud9:

This time in a week, we will be in the hotel waiting for the hair and make up artists to arrive :yipee:

We are both really excited now, we just want it to be here so we can be Mr & Mrs P!!!!

Bloody hell, we are going to be married!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xxx


----------



## Arlandria

Thats fantastic hun! I bet its gone soooo quick!! :D :D


----------



## booflebump

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:

I remember getting the text from you and jumping about like a loony! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

aawwww thats incredible! so romantic!!!


----------



## MrsVenn

Woohoo, I hope it's magical!! xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: I am so happy for you hunni I really am!! x


----------



## Pops

This time next week we'll be married and we'll be drinking champers & celebrating with 36 of our closest family & friends :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww how lovley pops!! 

Im going to be a Mrs P aswell! :haha: 

Its so exciting, bet u just want it to hurry up! Bet its going to be amazing luv :flower:


----------



## Dizzy321

So so exciting hun ... I bet you can hardly wait :happydance::happydance: 
I cant wait to book our wedding :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Pops

6 days 

:yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee: :yipee::yipee:


----------



## twiggy56

less than a week!!!

AHhh! 

Bridey bride bride!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Pops

5 days!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance::yipee: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

:wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :wedding: :happydance: :wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :kiss::wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :wedding: :happydance: :wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :kiss::wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :wedding: :happydance: :wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :kiss::wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :wedding: :happydance: :wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :kiss::wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :wedding: :happydance: :wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :kiss::wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :wedding: :happydance: :wedding: :wohoo: :yipee: :kiss:


----------



## twiggy56

tick tock tick tock.....its getting SO close popsicle!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Sooo Exciting :D xx


----------



## Bittersweet

Whooo hope you have a fab day Hun.xxx


----------



## pink_bow

Not long to go at all! x


----------



## twiggy56

im guna do it for ya.....


4 DAYS!!


:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:wedding: :wedding: :wedding:


----------



## Pops

twiggy56 said:


> im guna do it for ya.....
> 
> 
> 4 DAYS!!
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> :wedding: :wedding: :wedding:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

You beat me you bugger!! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## twiggy56

Pops said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> im guna do it for ya.....
> 
> 
> 4 DAYS!!
> 
> 
> :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> :wedding: :wedding: :wedding:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> You beat me you bugger!! :kiss:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


:tease: :haha:

promise I wont steal it for the big day! :blush:


----------



## ALY

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

wow not long now sweetie :kiss:

enjoy every minute of it cant wait to see the pics :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

3 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Pops

3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The first guest arrives tonight!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrg! its so close i can barely believe it!!


----------



## twiggy56

I can nearly hear the wedding bells!!!!

eeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

2 :shock:

:happydance: x


----------



## Pops

MissMummyMoo said:


> 2 :shock:
> 
> :happydance: x

I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ymSZ3UsuKU&feature=related


----------



## twiggy56

TWOOOOO days matey, thats NOTHING!!

Oh popsie you're going to have such an amazing day...!!


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hope you have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## twiggy56

im not going to beat you to it....*sits on hands*


----------



## Hayley90

:shock: sooooo close, you can smell it :haha:

So pleased for you Pops xxx

(ps - notice what i did there?? I didnt say it either!!!)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

twiggy56 said:


> im not going to beat you to it....*sits on hands*

but I am :muaha:

1 DAY!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Pops

:rofl:

WE GET MARRIED TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My gorgeous, amazing Boyo and I finally get married :cloud9:

I can not believe it, it still doesn't seem real.

I just popped on to say this and if I don't get back, thank you all so much for your support and for getting me as excited as I am!! Will report back after the big day!!!!

:kiss:

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

aw babes, hope its everything you dreamed off and more!!


----------



## Squidge

Best of luck for tomorrow! So excited for you :D


----------



## twiggy56

couldnt be happier for you pops, enjoy your day...

with your amazing little family, you deserve all the happiness in the world, you're a lovely person, a fantastic mummy....and going to make an incredible wife ....

happy days my lovley :kiss:


----------



## pink_bow

Have a wonderful day! x


----------

